# Photodiary USA/UK website launch - The hugely popular bilddgaboken site from Sweden



## jamesfarmer (Mar 16, 2009)

photodiary - Show your images / photos to you friends for free


With ThePhotodiary.com you can easily upload and share your images totally free of charge. 
If you have experienced something fun, like visited a music festival, been on vacation or seen a very strange looking dog  store your images in an album and let your friends and the world know. 
Go ahead, describe your day with images and words.
In addition to functions such as a guest book and the facility for visitors to comment on your photos there are plenty of ways of finding photodiaries of interest to you, e.g. via our forum or global albums.
If you are looking for something in particular or have any other comments, please let us know via the forum, email or our photodiaries. If you are a user you are our friend, and we are always interested in what our friends have to say


----------

